# Aplicaciones Prácticas de La Resonancia Eléctrica



## cristoo16 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola, buenos días electrónicos. Estoy llevando a cabo un trabajo práctico a cerca de la resonancia, y como me gustaría complementarlo, quiero añadirle los usos prácticos que se le dan a este fenómeno, como por ejemplo, en las antenas. Espero ansiosamente que me digan algunos otros usos de la resonancia, no muy complejos, pero factibles. Muchas gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

un uso práctico es el cálculo de inductancias mediante resonancia en circuito RLC...
otro podría ser la variación de la frecuencia de resonancia en un circuito en el que a la bobina se le acerca un metal.. esto último se ve en los detectores de metales, de cañerías y hasta de vehículos
saludos


----------



## julienalexander (Mar 24, 2010)

algunos cientificos del MIT lograron gracias al efecto de resonancia electromagnetica transmitir electricidad via aire, como lo hicieron? no es muy dificil; se sabe que por el efecto de resonancia (tambien el de acustica) 2 objetos afinados en la misma frecuencia intercambian energia sin afectar a los objetos afinados en otra frecuencia; bueno lo que hicieron estos profesores y alumnos de electrica del MIT fue hacer 2 bobinas exactamente iguales y afinadas en la misma frecuencia, de 60 cm de diametro :S y las separaron 2 metros; a una la conectaron a 220V y a la otra a una lamparita de 60W, gracias al efecto de resonancia, la bobina que generaba el campo magnetico con los 220V, se los podia pasar a la bobina que tenia la lamparita, transmitiendo asi electricidad via aire; ese sistema transmite electricidad con una eficiencia del 45%, todavia es poco pero ya lo van a mojorar, y ya se comprobo que no es dañino para el ser humano. lo podrias poner como dato curioso de avances tecnologicos o algo asi , suerte


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 25, 2010)

julienalexander se refiere a esto: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/crear-luz-base-rf-32524/

Saludos


----------



## Hernan83 (Mar 25, 2010)

En un horno de induccion por ejemplo la potencia es maxima cuando el circuito de salida entra en resonancia,tengo la maxima corriente ya que se anula la parte imaginaria de la impedancia y el circuito queda resistivo puro. (Bueno esta condicion se da en cualquier circuito que entre en resonancia)


----------

